# Tavira Portugal



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Back in the winter of 1992 my wife and I toured Spain and Portugal for six months, one of the places we enjoyed most was Tavira Portugal, there was no campsite so we free camped on waste ground adjacent to the salt pans.
Some friends of mine who are into bird watching are planning to spent some time in the Tavira area, *my question *:- is there now a campsite in Tavira, our waste ground camping was through the town centre, following the west bank of the river to where it joined the sea.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi guzzijim, yes there are plenty of campsites around Tavira and they still wild camp on the beach where they do the surfing (wet kind).

Bob


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Thanks whistlinggypsy, was hoping for some site address's or site names, my friends are not the sort to go without prior booking.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

guzzijim said:


> Back in the winter of 1992 my wife and I toured Spain and Portugal for six months, one of the places we enjoyed most was Tavira Portugal, there was no campsite so we free camped on waste ground adjacent to the salt pans.
> Some friends of mine who are into bird watching are planning to spent some time in the Tavira area, *my question *:- is there now a campsite in Tavira, our waste ground camping was through the town centre, following the west bank of the river to where it joined the sea.


Hi Guzzijim,

There are no sites listed in Tavira in the 2006 www.roteiro-campista.pt except the one on the island which is not accessible to vehicles.

The nearest campsite is in Fuseta, about 12 km from Tavira.

We spent many a night free parking at the point, Tavira.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi guzzijim, sorry i got my tarifa's mixed up with tavira's.

Lots of sites in and around Tarifa but none around Tavira although we did wild camp at the "Marina de Olhoa" & "Marina de Real de Santo Antonio" last year, and as Don Madge said the point at Tavira is ok for a few free nights.

Sorry for the misinfo.


Bob


----------



## 98214 (Mar 19, 2006)

*tavira and camp sites in portugal*

hello....
just try on line

www.roteiro-campista.pt (the best camping guide in portugal)


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/index2.htm

Hi guzzijim, just came across this site it may of help to you for somewhere around Tavira.

click on Areas de Serviso

Bob


----------

